# Who ate my ROAST?



## Southern by choice (Jul 24, 2016)

So we planned on Steak and Cheese sandwiches for dinner. Gorgeous big no bone roast! Cooked to perfection.
Taken out and allowed to rest lightly covered on the counter in a bowl to catch the juices.

Went to carve it and it was GONE! 
JUST GONE!

Thought DD put it in fridge.... no... not in fridge.

Bowl still with juices in same spot- undisturbed.

My gaze reaches the dogs! 


Dog Lucy?
Dog Adelina?
Dog Sadie?
Dog Badger?

Lucy is old and has never taken any food not offered her... also never put nose on counter.

Adelina is a GSD... never gotten on counter and will only take food offered her.


So not those two...

Sadie? Hmmmm my visiting no manners bad girl grandpuppy? That can jump straight in the air 3 ft off all fours... that is a red coonhound cross ( reminds me of some Brittany in there as well)... possible
but how would she take an entire roast? It was heavy and how we she eat it? and how would she have gotten it out of the bowl it was resting in without tipping it? She isn't that tall even on her back feet...

This leaves Badger! Stealth like... 150 lbs 33 inches tall and stands 6 ft on rear legs. He could hide anything in his big mouth.

Badger is most likely the culprit. Yet he is like a bear rug and doesn't move about in the house much, have no idea when... I was in and out of the kitchen since taking the roast out. NEVER saw him move from his spot.

We didn't let him on the couch last night.

Moral of the story- When owning a retired LGD pyrenees put all food on top of the fridge for safe keeping.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 24, 2016)

Hmmm as I recall, this isn't the first time the dogs were "fed better than intended "  Sorry... time to cook another roast


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 24, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Hmmm as I recall, this isn't the first time the dogs were "fed better than intended "  Sorry... time to cook another roast



Mel got your leg of lamb didn't he?

The worst part is you just can't be that mad at them.  
I would be mad at Adelina.
I would be mad at Lucy.
I would roll my eyes at the grand puppy because she has NO MANNERS.

But Badge? Nah... I am a complete sucker. I confess.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2016)

Dogs do get into things....  Next time, better not turn your back on the roast, the culprit has now learned how to snatch a tasty meal!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 27, 2016)

But he was a good boy, he didn't break the pan and he didn't make a mess to clean up...and NO dishes to wash. My kind of meal.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 27, 2016)

Did he pick it clean, too? No evidence ? Good dog.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 27, 2016)

Personally I think he swallowed it whole.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh yes... swallowed with not a trace left to incriminate! Very smart dogs!   I had at first thought that Mel would have difficulty as he tends to drool excessively when he gets excited about food. However, the other day he scarfed 1/2 a dozen eggs, shells and all without a single shred of evidence that he had done so, except possibly the glint in his eye as I went to pick the eggs up (that were no longer there)...


----------

